# So I went to my local whole foods



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

This is one of the tastiest beers that I have had, I also bought two chimeys a reserve and a regular one.

on a side note I also received my henrys tools a few days ago.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

So no one wanted to see the pics of an arrogant bastard fine.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

hova45 said:


> So no one wanted to see the pics of an arrogant bastard fine.


So where's the sack of organic lentils and the "Gone Nuts!" granola, hippy boy?


----------



## Mindflux (Dec 5, 2005)

You need to get yourself some Oaked arrogant bastard. Better than 'normal' A.B


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Corona Gigante said:


> So where's the sack of organic lentils and the "Gone Nuts!" granola, hippy boy?


I also go to trader joes:ss


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

Corona Gigante said:


> So where's the sack of organic lentils and the "Gone Nuts!" granola, hippy boy?


HAHAHA!!! :r:r:r

I almost spit my drink


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

we call that place "Whole Paycheck" around here, that is until I found the slope.


----------



## Fresh50 (Jun 29, 2007)

Have you ever tried the Double Bastard? It's like syrup!

p.s. I added you as a contact on Flickr


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

I know I got an email


----------



## Hank (Feb 21, 2007)

Mindflux said:


> You need to get yourself some Oaked arrogant bastard. Better than 'normal' A.B


:tpd: I also like the IPA. :al


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Looks tasty.

Have you heard the one about the CEO of Whole Foods?
*Whole Foods CEO wrong to gab online but hide his real identity?*

http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/businesstechnology/2003786954_wholefoodsceo13.html

He could probably use a beer about now.


----------



## Irons (Jun 7, 2007)

A.B. is WONDERFUL. I had my on the tap at a local cigar/beer pub. Wailing Wench is another fine and finely named beer. =)



> You need to get yourself some Oaked arrogant bastard. Better than 'normal' A.B


Also true.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

I will try the casked version, I have been drinking alot of chimey for now i love trappist ale


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

hova45 said:


> I will try the casked version, I have been drinking alot of chimey for now i love trappist ale


If you like Chimay, try a bottle of either Saison or Moinette from Brasserie Dupont. Belgian farm house style ale. Good stuff.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

I have a bottle of Arogant Bastard on my shelf and I don't drink.
I saw that in a Beer store and thought

"I HAVE TO HAVE THIS"

It is me to a tee.
BWUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Enjoy Hippy Boy.

B


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Well you can drink it and keep the bottle it goes great with a stogie


----------

